# Crystal Beach



## JAKAVELLI (Apr 15, 2015)

Anyone having any luck catching sharks in the surf at Crystal Beach, Bolivar Peninsula?


----------



## JLMays7467 (May 4, 2012)

Went out last week, just west of rollover, nothing!
Ran a cownose about 400 out and there it sat for 8 hrs.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nokona (Jul 1, 2014)

My son yesterday at Tidelands.


----------



## xmatador (Mar 13, 2014)

What kind of shark is that?


----------



## JAKAVELLI (Apr 15, 2015)

I had not bites with mullet on. I believe that's a sharp nose shark? Good red!

I went to Jamaica beach last wknd and that west wind had the rip current moving way too fast.


----------



## Jumpjack (May 21, 2004)

That would be a finetooth sir.


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

I like the smile on the kid? Is he wanted?


----------



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

I see the star but where's the stripes?


----------



## waltmeda (Jul 9, 2013)

Jumpjack said:


> That would be a finetooth sir.


X2 - Finetooth


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

JLMays7467 said:


> Went out last week, just west of rollover, nothing!
> Ran a cownose about 400 out and there it sat for 8 hrs.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


If something doesn't get bumped in a couple of hours I rebait. It's alot of work and rather chill in the beach chair but it pays off.


----------

